# svgalib & WITH_DEBUG=YES



## Cka3o4Huk (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

I've faced issue with building port graphics/svgalib with enabled debug. Try to build it finished on phase stage with error like:
	
	



```
sharedlib/libvga.so: undefined reference to '_outb'
```
 After quick review of this unexpected reference found that source of issue is src/paradise.c and my custom /etc/make.conf containing WITH_DEBUG=YES. I've commented this line and port was built successfully. 

Is it issue of port and I need to report bug or it's normal situation and port is correct?

From my point of view it's quiet strange what port can't be built with debug info.  

Thank you in advance,
 Michael


----------

